# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Chinese kruiden die helpen tegen eczeem

## johna

Nieuws:
Een traditioneel kruidenmedicijn, bestaand uit vijf kruiden, kan mogelijk jonge mensen met eczeem helpen.

Door: INC-Nieuws
Artikel: Druk hier
Redacteur: Ruben Groothuis

----------

